# CBS SSS - SSS+ on Kijiji anyone know this person?



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been trying to get in touch with the person who posted this ad on kijiji
It says Oakville as the place, but with no replies. Anyone know who this person is and can get me an email or phone number?

I want to get some of these shrimps to add to my collection, so if anyone can help it would be much appreciated.

The ad was for Christmas, but its still up.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK so I was able to get an email back, unfortunately all sold out.


----------

